# Grease Trap install



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Had to put in a 1000 Gallon grease trap for a resturant. Here are some pictures of the job.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

and more


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The concrete pics are shadowed over due to people thinking parking right by the traps is a great idea.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Never seen a round grease trap before. I always install square ones.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Did you order manholes with your company name and logo on them?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

mine are all square also , thinkin outside the box


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

are there normally clean outs inside and right outside of them?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> are there normally clean outs inside and right outside of them?



There are in the south buddy.


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

looks good


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Never seen a round grease trap before. I always install square ones.
> 
> Did you order manholes with your company name and logo on them?


No I took the picture of the smaller 9" manhole cover to show a few guys the mini covers that can be driven on for clean outs. The grease trap covers just say Grease trap on them.

We have both up here Square ones you do not need to dig a 10 and 1/2' deep hole but it does need to be longer. I installed this one in between the existing so called grease trap and the sewer inspection manhole. The existing trap was just a deep manhole with an elbow on the outlet. Which brings us to AKdaplumba's question.



AKdaplumba said:


> are there normally clean outs inside and right outside of them?


Normally the clean outs are inside the trap only. But I always hate reaching down the manhole inside a grease trap to open the clean out on the tee inside the trap. So I installed the clean out after the trap and the one before the new trap is after the old trap which just has a long sweep 90º elbow inside it. So if there is ever a blockage I can easily open the clean out and rod back to the old trap. I basicly went above and beyond when installing this unit. Guess it is the service drain cleaner training I had.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Was this place open during constuction?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Normally the clean outs are inside the trap only. But I always hate reaching down the manhole inside a grease trap to open the clean out on the tee inside the trap. So I installed the clean out after the trap and the one before the new trap is after the old trap which just has a long sweep 90º elbow inside it. So if there is ever a blockage I can easily open the clean out and rod back to the old trap. I basicly went above and beyond when installing this unit. Guess it is the service drain cleaner training I had.


Yeah, you can sure tell a drain cleaner installed it. That's a compliment, not an insult.

I find them around here with just one manhole directly over the inlet. 

a plugged outlet gets real interesting.

You can never have too many c/o's, IMO. Nice job.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Piperat said:


> Was this place open during constuction?


Yes they where, we kept a the fence up during business hours and some one on site the whole time. We had a temperary pipe installed in the hole till we where ready to drop the trap in. The new trap was set before they opned and was piped during lunch hour. Just before they set the trap we had the old one pumped out empty to buy us some time to do the work.






Colgar said:


> Yeah, you can sure tell a drain cleaner installed it. That's a compliment, not an insult.
> 
> I find them around here with just one manhole directly over the inlet.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Yea the round grease trap normally get a cone on top with the single manhole lid. I special ordered the flat top with two holes so I can have one over each trap, but still preferred installing the clean outs before and after the trap itself. The only thing that looks a little off is the cap was off by a few degrees when it got set on. Its still right over the traps just looks a little off line. I did not notice this till after we had the stone in the whole and the smaller covers set in place.


----------

